# Rosanna Rocci "Schlagersängerin" Mix 20x



## Brian (7 Jan. 2009)

lol6:thumbup:


----------



## jo-1964 (8 Jan. 2009)

Schlager hin oder her, die Frau hat was!


----------



## dreibrauns (8 Jan. 2009)

Brian schrieb:


> lol6:thumbup:



einetolle Frau


----------



## saviola (8 Jan. 2009)

sehr schön,besten Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## Sailor78 (8 Jan. 2009)

Tausend Dank!! Die bildhübsche Rosanna kommt leider immer zu kurz...


----------



## Buterfly (8 Jan. 2009)

Netter Mix
Vielen :thx:


----------



## armin (8 Jan. 2009)

schöner Mix


----------



## babyboy39 (8 Jan. 2009)

Hübsche Lady, hübsche Bilder!!
THX!!!:thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (6 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Frau. Tolle Bilder.:thx:


----------



## foomi (7 Sep. 2009)

:thumbupanke für den Super Mix, sehr sexy Frau


----------



## Martin1-2 (16 Apr. 2010)

Weiter so


----------



## lederrock (17 Apr. 2010)

danke für rosanna


----------



## fischkopf (17 Apr. 2010)

musikrichtung niccht mein stil aber die frau tolle bilder danke


----------



## Riki (22 Apr. 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Punisher (22 Apr. 2010)

Ich mag Schlager


----------



## rolli****+ (2 Mai 2010)

sehr hübsch und sexy:thumbup:danke dafür


----------



## petrus (3 Juni 2010)

:thumbup:Sehr Gelungen


----------



## happy holiday (11 Juni 2010)

Sie ist doch mit Michael Morgan zusammen.

Wie war das mit der Morge(a)n - Latte ?


----------



## fredclever (8 Okt. 2010)

Klasse danke


----------



## maddog71 (9 Okt. 2010)

tolle Bilder
:thx:


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

thx, supi Mix


----------



## congo64 (22 Feb. 2011)

vielen dank für die schöne Rosanna


----------



## werwerwer (23 Feb. 2011)

Thx


----------



## werwerwer (4 Juni 2011)

Danke!!!


----------



## fredclever (19 Juni 2011)

Grandiose Dame danke


----------



## mrbee (6 Feb. 2013)

Eines der heissesten Eisen,das der Schlager im Feuer hat!!


----------



## Thommydoc (6 Feb. 2013)

:thx: Schlager naja - aber diese Frau - super ! :WOW:


----------



## tom071280 (6 März 2013)

Sehr schöne Frau.


----------



## samufater (2 Apr. 2013)

thx, supi Mix


----------



## T9711 (3 Apr. 2013)

Einfach schön.


----------



## dscab65 (22 Juni 2013)

wer weiß von wo bild nr.6 her ist??


----------



## longholgi (28 Juli 2013)

Eine ganz Hübsche - aber die Musik


----------



## Bowes (6 Apr. 2015)

*Vielen Dank für den Mix von *


----------



## samufater (7 Apr. 2015)

vielen dank für die schöne Rosanna


----------

